# Cheer up!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's pouring down in half of Spain, and likely to continue for a while so I thought I'd introduce a "funny" thread. Some of these quotes from church magazines did make me laugh. 
Hope they put a smile on your face too!


Any other contributions gratefully received!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's pouring down in half of Spain, and likely to continue for a while so I thought I'd introduce a "funny" thread. Some of these quotes from church magazines did make me laugh.
> Hope they put a smile on your face too!
> 
> 
> Any other contributions gratefully received!!


it's sunny here:clap2:

a little joke


An American tourist goes into a restaurant in Spain and orders the specialty of the house. When his dinner arrives, he asks the waiter what it is.

"These, señor," replied the waiter in broken English, "are the testicles of the bull killed in the ring today."

The tourist swallowed hard but tasted the dish and thought it was delicious. So he comes back the next evening and orders the same item. When it is served, he says to the waiter, "These testicles... are much smaller than the ones I had last night."

"Yes, señor," replied the waiter, "You see...the bull, he does not always lose.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it's sunny here:clap2:
> 
> a little joke
> 
> ...


Yuk:spit:yuk!!

Sunny, yes, but for how long, and don't forget the imminent earthquake


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yuk:spit:yuk!!
> 
> Sunny, yes, but for how long, and don't forget the imminent earthquake


we get lots of little earthquakes here -we're at the end of a fault line/rift valley (depends who you ask!)

apparently the volcano isn't really extinct either - because it was never a volcano!!

there was 2.2 quake in 2007 - I slept through it..................


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's pouring down in half of Spain, and likely to continue for a while so I thought I'd introduce a "funny" thread. Some of these quotes from church magazines did make me laugh.
> Hope they put a smile on your face too!
> 
> 
> Any other contributions gratefully received!!


:clap2::clap2::clap2:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Brilliant, Pesky.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Being a deep & meaningful type of guy, this sort of thing cheers me up:









Doggy


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

How about this one:

Living Will












Last night, my adult kids and I were sitting in the living room and I said to them, 'I never want to live in a vegetative state, dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle. If that ever happens, just pull the plug.'

They got up, unplugged the Computer, and threw out my wine.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

They MAY be true but they amused me! 

Airline Announcements? 

United Flight Attendant announced, 'People, people we're not picking out furniture here, find a seat and get in it! 
*************************************
On landing, the stewardess said, 'Please be sure to take all of your belongings. If you're going to leave anything, please make sure it's something we'd like to have. ' 
*************************************
'There may be 50 ways to leave your lover, but there are only 4 ways out of this airplane' 
************************************* 
An airline pilot wrote that on this particular flight he had hammered his ship into the runway really hard. The airline had a policy which required the first officer to stand at the door while the passengers exited, smile, and give them a 'Thanks for flying our airline.' He said that, in light of his bad landing, he had a hard time looking the passengers in the eye, thinking that someone would have a smart comment. Finally everyone had gotten off except for a little old lady walking with a cane. 
She said, 'Sir, do you mind if I ask you a question?' 
'Why, no, Ma'am,' said the pilot. 'What is it?' 
The little old lady said, 'Did we land, or were we shot down?' 
*************************************** 
As the plane landed and was coming to a stop at Ronald Reagan, a lone voice came over the loudspeaker: 'Whoa, big fella, WHOA!' 
******************************************* 
After a particularly rough landing during thunderstorms in Memphis, a flight attendant on a Northwest flight announced, 'Please take care when opening the overhead compartments because sure as hell everything has shifted after a landing like that.' 
************************************* 
Another flight attendant's comment on a less than perfect landing: 'We ask you to please remain seated as Captain Kangaroo bounces us to the terminal.' 
************************************* 
Overheard on an American Airlines flight into Amarillo , Texas on a particularly windy and bumpy day: During the final approach, the Captain was really having to fight it. After an extremely hard landing, the Flight Attendant said, 'Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to Amarillo . Please remain in your seats with your seat belts fastened while the Captain taxis what's left of our airplane to the gate!' 
*********************************** 
'Your seat cushions can be used for flotation; and, in the event of an emergency water landing, please paddle to shore and take them with our compliments.' 
*********************************** 
'As you exit the plane, make sure to gather all of your belongings. Anything left behind will be distributed evenly among the flight attendants. Please do not leave children or spouses......except for that gentleman over there.' 
****************************************** 
Heard on Southwest Airlines just after a very hard landing in Salt Lake City The flight attendant came on the intercom and said, 'That was quite a bump, and I know what y'all are thinking. I'm here to tell you it wasn't the airline's fault, it wasn't the pilot's fault, it wasn't the flight attendant's fault, it was the asphalt.' 
**************************************** 
After a real crusher of a landing in Phoenix , the attendant came on with, 'Ladies and Gentlemen, please remain in your seats until Capt. Crash and the Crew have brought the aircraft to a screeching halt against the gate. And, once the tire smoke has cleared and the warning bells are silenced, we'll open the door and you can pick your way through the wreckage to the terminal.' 
**************************************** 
Part of a flight attendant's arrival announcement: 'We'd like to thank you folks for flying with us today. And, the next time you get the insane urge to go blasting through the skies in a pressurized metal tube, we hope you'll think of US Airways.' 
**************************************** 
Heard on a Southwest Airline flight - 'Ladies and gentlemen, if you wish to smoke, the smoking section on this airplane is on the wing and if you can light 'em, you can smoke 'em.' 
**************************************** 
A plane was taking off from Kennedy Airport . After it reached a comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the intercom, 'Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking. Welcome to Flight Number 293, njava-script from New York to Los Angeles . The weather ahead is good and, therefore, we should have a smooth and uneventful flight. 
Now sit back and relax... OH, MY GOD!' Silence followed, and after a few minutes, the captain came back on the intercom and said, 'Ladies and Gentlemen, I am so sorry if I scared you earlier. While I was talking to you, the flight attendant accidentally spilled a cup of hot coffee in my lap. You should see the front of my pants!' 

A passenger in Coach Class yelled, 'That's nothing. You should see the back of mine!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

These made me laugh - This Way Up - Brains of Britain

Caz.I


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> These made me laugh - This Way Up - Brains of Britain
> 
> Caz.I


Ha ha, actually, I don't know if they're funny - or very very sad!

Thanks for everybody's contributions!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Being a deep & meaningful type of guy, this sort of thing cheers me up:
> 
> YouTube - SuperBowl Bud Commercial
> 
> ...


oops - just woke the kids up lol!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> These made me laugh - This Way Up - Brains of Britain
> 
> Caz.I


That reminded me of this...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pesky wesky said:


> that reminded me of this...
> 
> youtube - miss teen usa 2007 - south carolina answers a question


omg!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That reminded me of this...
> 
> YouTube - Miss Teen USA 2007 - South Carolina answers a question



Brilliant!!

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That reminded me of this...
> 
> YouTube - Miss Teen USA 2007 - South Carolina answers a question


she needs some lessons from this young lady


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

miss carolina isn't alone though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> miss carolina isn't alone thoughYouTube - Americans are so stupid
> 
> YouTube - Dumbass American Student
> 
> YouTube - dumb blonde: are you smarter than a fifth grader


 
I am reeling in shock... :shocked: :jaw: :shocked:

Can you believe those people???!!
Nothing against the Americans however. I reckon you'd get pretty much the same results in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I am reeling in shock... :shocked: :jaw: :shocked:
> 
> Can you believe those people???!!
> Nothing against the Americans however. I reckon you'd get pretty much the same results in the UK.


I'm sure - I just couldn't find any


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I'm sure - I just couldn't find any


See my earlier post with the Brains of Britain link.


----------

